# NREMT B Practice



## DrummingEMT (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey guys, I just joined and I was wondering if y'all know of any sites that would be a great refresher and help prepare for the types of questions on the NREMT. Thanks.


----------



## angels.girl84 (Aug 19, 2010)

I used the www.emt-national-training.com 

BUT.... I found that my book from class and workbook was a bigger help


----------



## KY_EMT (Aug 24, 2010)

www.emtb.com was a great help to me when I was studying to pass, but as was stated above, your textbook and workbook will be a great help, too. Especially since any questions on the test should be there in the book. With the answers


----------



## CBadger (Sep 13, 2010)

I've heard emtprep was good. I use emtb briefly. Outlines of the chapters in the book I made during class, rereading specific chapters of the books, rewriting all protocols from the book, going over each question in the workbook I got with my textbook and another workbook from the bookstore, and using EMT Achieve that I got with my textbook worked for me. It was a lot of work but I took the NREMT just after my state exam, prepared for about a month (the gap required btwn my class ending and my state exam- IL), and passed both on the first try.

Good luck!


----------



## SR17 (Sep 13, 2010)

As I stated before, the only thing that helped me was emtachieve.com. Now that my friend will get you prepared to pass, gaurenteed.


----------

